# Wasatch West Deer 2018



## SJohnson (Jun 6, 2018)

My son and I both drew out for General Season Deer in Wasatch West Unit. This is our first deer hunt. We went up looking for deer today up mud creek above strawberry. Only saw one buck and a couple does. We aren't afraid to put in the miles to get our deer. Can some kind person share their wisdom? I have heard a lot of people say to go brave the hundreds of hunters up on Timp for the opener. If we can avoid that, I would rather. 

So, can someone point me in the right direction? I'm not asking for your SPOT, just what part of the unit and any tips you feel comfortable sharing. 

Thanks!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My comment may sound mean but its BLUNT. You are looking for areas but dont want a honey hole so to speak. Then say you are willing to put in the miles. If you were willing to put in the miles you would have already found deer all over the wasatch west. If your looking to get away from hunters on any general unit GOOD LUCK! 

Pick up a bow and hit the wasatchfront archery only area. No rifles allowed! Loads of bucks. 

Pull out a map of your unit and find any area high in elevation 1.5 miles away from any road and you will find bucks.



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJohnson (Jun 6, 2018)

Perhaps I worded it wrong. The unit is huge. I don't think that someone saying the nothern part of the unit or the eastern part of the unit would be a good place to start. I can handle harsh... Im a school teacher. :grin: I live close to Diamond Fork and Hobble Creek and am probably going to head up that way next.


----------



## SJohnson (Jun 6, 2018)

Pull out a map of your unit and find any area high in elevation 1.5 miles away from any road and you will find bucks. -

_Where we were today was up above 9000, it looks like up where Diamond Fork and Hobble Creek meet is about 8000 feet_


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Head up Provo Peak, there are bucks up there. It isn't for the faint of heart, find the meanest country you can find up there and you will find big bucks. 

Where you find the bucks today is not going to be where they are going to be in October during the general hunts.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Pick an area, get way up high and break out your bino's/spotting scope. Next week do the same in another area...and on and on. Use Google Earth and see where you can get away from trails, roads, buildings, people and then strap on the boots. Since its your first year for you and your son, you'll have a blast getting out and exploring. I'd guess any buck would be a trophy and worth the memories, so you should be able to get plenty of opportunities all over that unit. Good luck!

Here's a Wasatch West buck I found exactly as suggested above.....


----------



## SJohnson (Jun 6, 2018)

Ok so this is going to dumb, but if the deer will have moved that much between now and october, where is the value in late spring and summer scouting? What should I be looking for now?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Mule deer are habitual/migratory and may or may not move after they shed velvet, preparing for the rut, weather etc. Don't over think it though. I think what critter is trying to say is that if you find a bunch of bucks in one spot in june, july dont throw all your chips in one basket and just expect to waltz in the same spot and find them during the hunt. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

SJohnson said:


> Ok so this is going to dumb, but if the deer will have moved that much between now and october, where is the value in late spring and summer scouting? What should I be looking for now?


I find deer move dramatically once the velvet comes off and antlers harden up. In the velvet they like open above timberline areas where they dont bump them much, once they harden up they go into the thick stuff.

I dont scout anymore before the hunts, I know where they like to be come opening day so who cares where they were before that.

-DallanC


----------



## SJohnson (Jun 6, 2018)

_I dont scout anymore before the hunts, I know where they like to be come opening day so who cares where they were before that._

I am looking forward to the day I can say that.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

SJohnson said:


> _I dont scout anymore before the hunts, I know where they like to be come opening day so who cares where they were before that._
> 
> I am looking forward to the day I can say that.


Scouting right now, unless you're an archery hunter is a waste. More times than not, the deer you are seeing now, won't be anywhere near the same areas come September. Get out now, learn the trails, roads and access into the areas you are interested in and then start looking around the middle of September to get an idea of where to.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Although I do agree with what everyone is saying about the deer migrating and not being where they were during the archery hunt, not ALL the deer move down low after they rub off or when temps drop. 

Having hunted the wasatch west for most my deer hunting days, there are still quite a few bucks that stay up high.

We have killed a few around 10,000 feet in late October but, they are the most predictable during the archery hunt for sure.

It all depends on what your
Willing to do to hunt deer, you say your not afraid to put on some miles? That’s great but, miles above strawberry aren’t the same miles on, let’s say Provo peak, or Timp, or boxelder, nah people who are willing to hike that crap need to be locked away in a loony bin, myself included.

Personally, I wouldn’t hunt up by strawberry if I had a tag, nor diamond fork, 

I would consider myself pretty hardcore when it comes to these matters, nothing like deer hunting on your hands and knees while trying to stay on the mountain side,

The nasty azz, steepest, brushy shell rock crevices I could find is where I’d be..

Provo peak being one of them, places on Timp you can get away from people but, you might die, same with the cascades, boxelder.. they all have big bucks but, you will literally hike your balls off to hunt it, like, you will have to hike down the mountain a little ways and pick up your balls, attach them back on but, it will be of no use because as soon as you start hiking again, you’ll hike your balls off again,


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

SJohnson said:


> Ok so this is going to dumb, but if the deer will have moved that much between now and october, where is the value in late spring and summer scouting? What should I be looking for now?


Honestly they wont have moved far. I always find bucks in the same general area as I find them now. Heck come rifle season the bucks on timp probably gain elevation.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

You will find lots of deer in the mud creek area during the summer, but come Oct, most are gone. I had a ranger tell me they migrate to the cedars around Duchesne by then. I used to hunt the Strawberry area during the archery hunt and found loads of deer, but when we came back during the October hunt, there were far fewer.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

When is the best time of year to scout areas for the October Rifle hunt? (On any unit)

When will you find bucks where they will be come mid October?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I like to do most of my scouting starting in August or early September. By then the deer antlers have quit growing and the bucks are thinking of scraping the velvet off. 

You also have to remember that in a lot of areas that the deer can start their migration in September if they get a cold rain or snowstorm. I watched them do that on both Elk Ridge and out in the Book Cliffs. By October there won't be a deer up high.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Critter said:


> You also have to remember that in a lot of areas that the deer can start their migration in September if they get a cold rain or snowstorm. I watched them do that on both Elk Ridge and out in the Book Cliffs. By October there won't be a deer up high.


wasatch front related:
last year i watched the deer stick it out with the early season storms and must have got used to it. even in mid to late november i saw good bucks between 10-11k with 12-18" on the ground. the does were down at 7-8k that used to live up higher. i believe that is the exception rather than the rule (maybe they had an almanac). usually, i see the does move out with the first 8-10" that stays on the ground for more than a week. bucks seem to stick it out until 12-18" has been on the ground a bit or their food gets harder to access.

elk on the other hand seem content to do what ever they please... to a less degree than moose. when elk lose the food they'll eat aspen bark. i've seen them in chest deep snow all winter. i think it takes them a while to calm down from hunting season pressure and they'll forgo good quality food for security, at least for a couple months.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My dad was a pilot, he said they would often see huge deer and elk on high mountain ridges in the middle of winter when they would fly. They were just too stubborn to move lower apparently.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can show you a spot on the Monroe that the elk winter at 10,000+

I am not saying that all the deer will migrate down but the vast majority of them will.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

SJohnson said:


> My son and I both drew out for General Season Deer in Wasatch West Unit. This is our first deer hunt. We went up looking for deer today up mud creek above strawberry. Only saw one buck and a couple does. We aren't afraid to put in the miles to get our deer. Can some kind person share their wisdom? I have heard a lot of people say to go brave the hundreds of hunters up on Timp for the opener. If we can avoid that, I would rather.
> 
> So, can someone point me in the right direction? I'm not asking for your SPOT, just what part of the unit and any tips you feel comfortable sharing.
> 
> Thanks!


Reading through this thread I think there are two things I have questions about that are as of yet unanswered.

First, how old is your son? And second, what caliber of buck are either of you happy to shoot?

Depending on those two answers, I think the parts of the unit you should focus on change drastically. If you two are just looking for a great hunting experience, and plan on shooting the first legal bucks you see--awesome! The Wasatch West unit has a number of areas that fit that bill perfectly (and quite close to your house too). But if you are both looking for a mature, 4pt or better kind of deal, well, you've got your work cut out for you and the best I could say in answer to your request is to repeat what others already said: Find the highest elevation, in the nastiest and least accessible place that you can safely get to and return home in more or less one piece. And even then, don't expect a giant on every crag. Deer numbers are much lower overall in those high places, and days without even seeing so much as a fork-horn aren't uncommon.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

SJohnson said:


> Ok so this is going to dumb, but if the deer will have moved that much between now and october, where is the value in late spring and summer scouting? What should I be looking for now?


Your looking the area over and learning it. Get familiar with the Unit, and look for water, drainages, cover, etc. Don't be the guy that Canyon Rescue is out looking for.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

good luck! find a good spot to glass opening morning away from the roads. never let your guard down when youre hiking around either. ive watched plenty of bucks bounce away into the brush when i thought i was in a deerless area and wasn't expecting it. biggest buck ive ever seen while i had a tag, was bedded behind a log 50 yards off the road on the edge of timber but i was too busy looking at the ground when he stood up and bounced off into the pines. only caught a glimpse.


----------



## SJohnson (Jun 6, 2018)

johnnycake said:


> Reading through this thread I think there are two things I have questions about that are as of yet unanswered.
> 
> First, how old is your son? And second, what caliber of buck are either of you happy to shoot?
> 
> Depending on those two answers, I think the parts of the unit you should focus on change drastically. If you two are just looking for a great hunting experience, and plan on shooting the first legal bucks you see--awesome! The Wasatch West unit has a number of areas that fit that bill perfectly (and quite close to your house too). But if you are both looking for a mature, 4pt or better kind of deal, well, you've got your work cut out for you and the best I could say in answer to your request is to repeat what others already said: Find the highest elevation, in the nastiest and least accessible place that you can safely get to and return home in more or less one piece. And even then, don't expect a giant on every crag. Deer numbers are much lower overall in those high places, and days without even seeing so much as a fork-horn aren't uncommon.


My son is 19. I am just excited to be able to start having these experiences with him. Of course, I would love a big mature buck, but would be happy with about anything with antlers. He, on the other hand will most likely be looking for something big.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

There are to many variables for you to pinpoint where a buck will be on a given day. What you need to do is find an area away from roads and go to that area religiously. Learn the game trails and look at the sign, By looking at the sign you will know if the area is worthwhile or not. You will keep this up until hunting day comes by then you will know where your best chances are. There are bucks all over the Wasatch. Any place away from the roads will work. 

Good luck


----------

